# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas >  La fuente de las piletas

## perdiguera

La fuente de las Piletas

Una fuente en el camino entre Enguera y Montesa, con agua potable todo el año.

----------

eshall (12-sep-2014)

----------

